# Clen Shakes at 40mcg



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm coming towards the end of my second week on Clenbuterol (Astralean by Alpha Pharma) at 40mcg and the shakes are ridiculous. My whole body shakes like my Gran who had Parkinson's disease.

*Question:* Is 40mcg enough to give me any fat burning effects or am I just wasting my time?

There is no way I'm going to take it higher than that as the side effects are bad enough at this dose. I'm looking forward to starting back on Yohimbine next week, I don't get any sides from that apart from a sweaty crease.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe it's down to my misspent youth, but took 120mcg to give me shakes that bad! AP as well. You pansy


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I got shakes from astralean, i found it subsided after 2 days at the same dose, then upped it, First cycle i started at 20mcg a day for first two days before upping to 40,

First cycle

20

20

40

40

60

60

60

80

80

80

100

100

100

120

100

80

80

80

60

60

60

my third cycle started at 40, went up to 140 and down, done over three weeks then off 3 again.



rectus said:


> I'm coming towards the end of my second week on Clenbuterol (Astralean by Alpha Pharma) at 40mcg and the shakes are ridiculous. My whole body shakes like my Gran who had Parkinson's disease.
> 
> *Question:* Is 40mcg enough to give me any fat burning effects or am I just wasting my time?
> 
> ...


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I thought this was happening to me, then I was told they were 40mcg tabs and not 20mcg as I thought, I've read on here that you don't need to feel the sides to get results, are you getting a red face,sweats and shakes?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

GShock said:


> I thought this was happening to me, then I was told they were 40mcg tabs and not 20mcg as I thought, I've read on here that you don't need to feel the sides to get results, are you getting a red face,sweats and shakes?


Zero sweats, normal complexion, shakes, nervousness, anxiety (though these last 2 may be due to personal circumstances, it's hard to tell). It says on the box that they're 40mcg tablets, and I was splitting them at first but even at 20mcg I got the shakes.

@DiggyV can you help with my question?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

rectus said:


> I'm coming towards the end of my second week on Clenbuterol (Astralean by Alpha Pharma) at 40mcg and the shakes are ridiculous. My whole body shakes like my Gran who had Parkinson's disease.
> 
> *Question:* Is 40mcg enough to give me any fat burning effects or am I just wasting my time?
> 
> ...


I'm the same mate when it comes to Clen. Started 40mcg in jan for a week and lasted a few days before I knocked it on the head. Wanted to start @ 20mcg but they were 40mcg tabs and crumble too much when i tried to split them. Shakes were too much and I couldn't work in front of clients like it. I've switched to some ECA this week and then Going back onto Yohimbine which like you I get no sides.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Sat having a site induction this morning shaking like a ****ting dog, clen @ 80mcg just upped it today so thats prob the reason. See what im like @ 120 next week? :lol:

Its normally for a day or 2 after starting or upping I get them, soon dies off and just get the sweats


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> Zero sweats, normal complexion, shakes, nervousness, anxiety (though these last 2 may be due to personal circumstances, it's hard to tell). It says on the box that they're 40mcg tablets, and I was splitting them at first but even at 20mcg I got the shakes.
> 
> @DiggyV can you help with my question?


Normally if you're shaking, its doing its job, as your epinephrine/norepinephrine levels are raised and causing you to shake. nervousness and anxiety are known sides with all the stim based fat burners, clen, eca, yoh, dmaa, acacia. the only one tat doesn't is Rauwolscine.

did the effects at 20 mcg diminish?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Normally if you're shaking, its doing its job, as your epinephrine/norepinephrine levels are raised and causing you to shake. nervousness and anxiety are known sides with all the stim based fat burners, clen, eca, yoh, dmaa, acacia. the only one tat doesn't is Rauwolscine.
> 
> did the effects at 20 mcg diminish?


Yeah I think so, the shakes didn't last for as long so I went up to 40, plus cutting them in half was a hassle as they crumble.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

40mcg for 2 weeks, then 2 weeks off them 80mcg for 10 days, I done, alpha pharma, worked great


----------

